

Airline sex discrimination seating controversy - resdirector
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline_sex_discrimination_policy

======
andrewgodwin
The part I find worst is the comment saying that it's still alright because,
statistically, "more sex offenders are male".

If that's a valid judgement call, surely the fact that most child sex
offenders are relatives/acquaintances of the victim rather than strangers
means it's safer to sit the child away from their family and friends? I get
slightly annoyed by these misuses of statistics.

------
twymer
I guess I wouldn't complain about the policy to attempt to do this when
initially filling seats but to have a forced policy is taking it too far.
Especially when it causes cases like the man who was not allowed to sit next
to his pregnant wife because of it.

